# Just a Reminder



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Another good forward for discussion.

Just a reminder so you won't forget and to inform those, especially under 35 years of age of Ted Kennedy's "glorious" past.

My name is Mary Jo Kopechne.

I would have been 65 years of age this year.

Read about me and my killer below:

When Sen. Ted Kennedy was merely just another Democrat bloating on Capitol Hill on behalf of liberal causes, it was perhaps excusable to ignore his deplorable past.

But now that he's become a leading Republican attack dog, positioning himself as Washington's leading arbiter of truth and integrity, the days for such indulgence are now over.

It's time for the GOP to stand up and remind America why this chief spokesman had to abandon his own presidential bid in 1980 - time to say the words "Mary Jo Kopechne" out loud.

As is often the case, Republicans have deluded themselves into thinking that most Americans already know the story of how this "Conscience of the Democratic Party" left Miss Kopechne behind to die in the waters underneath the Dike Bridge on Chappaquidick in July 1969, after a night of drinking and partying with the young blonde campaign worker. But most Americans under 40 have never heard that story, or details of how Kennedy swam to safety, then tried to get his cousin Joe Garghan to say he was behind the wheel.

Those young voters don't know how Miss Kopechne, trapped inside Kennedy's Oldsmobile, gasped for air until she finally died, while the Democrats' leading Iraq war critic rushed back to his compound to formulate the best alibi he could think of.

Neither does Generation X know how Kennedy was thrown out of Harvard on his ear 15 years earlier -- for paying a fellow student to take his Spanish final. Or why the US Army denied him a commission because he cheated on tests.

As they listen to the Democrats' "Liberal Lion" accuse President Bush of "telling lie after lie after lie" to get America to go to war in Iraq, young voters don't know about that notorious 1991 Easter weekend in Palm Beach when Uncle Teddy rounded up his nephews for a night on the town, an evening that ended with one of them credibly accused of rape.

It's time for Republicans to state unabashedly that they will no longer "go along with the gag" when it comes to Uncle Ted's rants about deception and moral turpitude inside the Bush White House.

The Democratic Party should be ashamed to have the national disgrace from Massachusetts as their spokesman.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

AMEN!
He's also a disgrace to our legal system and proof that if you have enough money you can get away with murder. With all that said he's about the best democrat I know of :beer: (he's about as good as they come for a democrat put in office by the MOB). :evil:


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

The Kennedys are all a bunch of coots...just look at Jimmy Hoffa's accounts of Bobby Kennedy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I remember reading an article in Readers Digest about this. If memory serves me somehow Kennedy was able to exclude the coroners testimony. The coroner stated publicly that he thought Mary Jo had managed to stay alive for a couple hours or longer by breathing air trapped in the floor of the overturned vehicle. The terrible thing is she was only in six feat of water and there was plenty of time to save her if they had not spent all their time trying to figure out how to cover up Teddy's drunken driving.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

That is almost as bad as Bill Frist's kitten killing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Frist ... ontroversy



> In his book, Frist explained that he succumbed to the pressure to succeed in a highly competitive medical school. Frist stated that he "treat[ed] them as pets for a few days" before he "cart[ed] them off to the lab to die." He went on to say, "And I was totally schizoid about the entire matter. By day, I was little Billy Frist, the boy who lived on Bowling Avenue in Nashville and had decided to become a doctor because of his gentle father and a dog named Scratchy. By night, I was Dr. William Harrison Frist, future cardiothoracic surgeon, who was not going to let a few sentiments about cute, furry little creatures stand in the way of his career. In short, I was going a little crazy." He went on to describe why he conducted animal experiments: "It can even be beautiful and thrilling work, as I discovered that day in the lab when I first saw the wonderful workings of a dog's heart . . . I spent days and nights on end in the lab, taking the hearts out of cats, dissecting each heart, suspending a strip of tiny muscle that attaches the mitral valve to the inner wall of the cat heart and recording the effects of various medicines I added to the bath surrounding the muscle." "I lost my supply of cats. I only had six weeks to complete my project before I resumed my clinical rotations. Desperate, obsessed with my work, I visited the various animal shelters in the Boston suburbs, collecting cats . . . it was a heinous and dishonest thing to do."


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> GARBAGE REMOVED


What the hell does that have to do with the topic. And he claims he doesn't try to spin the subject in a different direction. The topic is about Kennedy and Mary Jo Kopechne little boy. Just another fine example of your constant crap.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I reply to slander with more slander. Fight fire with fire I suppose.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MT,

Start your own Thread..........


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Why bother flooding the site with slander threads when we can have it nice and organized right here?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

IIRC, slander is based on fiction. I see no fiction in the tale of Kennedy and the desperate act to save her, er excuse me, save HIS ***. The man is scum.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Quite a scummy act, then again so is killing kittens. Fair is fair.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

hardly comparable.

AS ghastly as it may seem, Frists experiments were in the pursuit of knowledge. Kopechne's death was the result of a scared drunk afraid of losing his clout.

Now if Frist had run down cats with his car while drunk, then maybe we'd be on the same page.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh they are very similar. In fact I think Frist's actions may even be worse. Kennedy supposedly committed this crime in an impared state. Frist consciously drained the life out of dogs and cats which he claimed he would be taking as pets for a project in college.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I rarely visit this forum because of stupid things like this, but MT, are you seriously comparing the life of a kitten to a human being..........Give me a break, recess is done, get back to school!!!!! What a tool. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Frist wasn't impared by anything but the workings of his sick mind. Kennedy was drunk and made a terrible decision. Comparable indeed in my opinion.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Being impaired, ignorance of the law is not an excuse for any one. You MT are comparing apples and oranges here. I really don't think the death of an animal even comes close to the Murder of a human. But good try on putting a spin on this one.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Well MT does make sence, in the illogical, PETA sence of it all.....

MT, you arent a PETA supporter are you?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh it certainly doesn't let him off the hook, but it is far easier to make such a dumb decision in a drunken stupor than it does to consciously do what Frist did. I'll take old red nose over Dr. Frankenstein any day.

While I'm at it I will define Spin: Anything the right wing disagrees with.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Spin= to reverse, turn in another direction, detour...............


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Oh it certainly doesn't let him off the hook, but it is far easier to make such a dumb decision in a drunken stupor than it does to consciously do what Frist did. I'll take old red nose over Dr. Frankenstein any day.


So which sounds better...

MT, I wanted to see what 9mm hollowpoints do to flesh and decided to shoot your cat....

or

MT, I was drunk, and just ran over your mom.....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Spin= to reverse, turn in another direction, detour...............


I'm well aware of what it should mean, I simply stated how it is actually used.



> MT, I wanted to see what 9mm hollowpoints do to flesh and decided to shoot your cat....
> 
> or
> 
> MT, I was drunk, and just ran over your mom.....


They are horrible and equal actions. You are judging based on the worth of the life. I am judging based on the mentality it would take to complete such actions.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> They are horrible and equal actions.


Then why this statement?



Militant_Tiger said:


> I'll take old red nose over Dr. Frankenstein any day.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Because I find it easier to forgive a man who was not completely cognizant at the time of the incident than to forgive what Frist consciously did.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

MT's signature saying
Always Outnumbered Never Outgunned

should add this to it...... But if I am pinned down, I will distract you with BS and put a spin on the subject so I can get away.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just because the Kennedys are rats doesn't make the rest of the Democratic party a bunch of blue channel cats. Wow, that rhymed. By the way, you're all just as bad as MT. :rollin:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

"Old Red Nose" is scum plain and simple. uke:

Anyone who defends those actions to me is equally as sick. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Because I find it easier to forgive a man who was not completely cognizant at the time of the incident than to forgive what Frist consciously did.


I don't think I have ever accused anyone of having a PETA mentality, but MT you do. A dog is a rat is a pig is a boy they are all of equal value was their motto. Now you compare killing cats to killing innocent women.
How about all the rest of the Kennedy clan back at the mansion that were sober. They all helped Teddy construe an alibi , but some did turn old Teddy down when asked to take the blame. None went to help this poor woman. We don't even know if it was an accident. He maybe just didn't want the bad press of a pregnant girl friend.
I notice MT that you always take the negative approach. You evidently know the people you support are bad. Bring up Kennedy, and you don't mention anything good he has done you simply compare him to someone else. In this case a man who admitted himself he hated what he was doing. Don't go for surgery MT many doctors have done this.
Mention violent Islam, and you mention terrible Christians.
Mention Kennedy, you divert from the subject.
Mention illegal aliens and crime, and you mention bad Americans.
Mention how bad Seddam is and you mention Bush
Even in your personal conflicts your not lifting yourself up, you attempt to tear others down. You need to look at the world through more optimistic eyes. Promote your heroes like Hillary, and what's his name that lost the presidential race last time.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I don't think I have ever accused anyone of having a PETA mentality, but MT you do. A dog is a rat is a pig is a boy they are all of equal value was their motto. Now you compare killing cats to killing innocent women.


You missed the point entirely. Had you taken the time to read my statements you would have seen that I said



> *You are judging based on the worth of the life*. *I am judging based on the mentality *it would take to complete such actions.





> How about all the rest of the Kennedy clan back at the mansion that were sober. They all helped Teddy construe an alibi , but some did turn old Teddy down when asked to take the blame. None went to help this poor woman. We don't even know if it was an accident. He maybe just didn't want the bad press of a pregnant girl friend.


He claimed that he and his friends attempted to get to her but couldn't. You conservatives just never stop with your conspiracy theories.



> Bring up Kennedy, and you don't mention anything good he has done you simply compare him to someone else. In this case a man who admitted himself he hated what he was doing. Don't go for surgery MT many doctors have done this.


You fight smear with smear, any good politician knows that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Quote:
> You are judging based on the worth of the life. I am judging based on the mentality it would take to complete such actions.


I read that, and you have to be a sick puppy to think, because it means essentially the same thing. What kind of mentality does it take to put so little value on your girlfriend sucking mud at the bottom of a pond. Also, how sick is it not to see the difference in the mentality of that and sacrificing the lives of animals to learn how to save humans. I wouldn't want to do it, but thank god someone does. I don't want to even think about it, but thank god someone can see beyond and learn from it.

If you can not see this there is something terribly wrong with you.



> He claimed that he and his friends attempted to get to her but couldn't. You conservatives just never stop with your conspiracy theories.


If your rear was up for possible murder wouldn't you say you tried. I can't for the life of me see why they were not successful if they gave it any effort.



> You fight smear with smear, any good politician knows that.


No, you don't have to, but that gives me tremendous insight into you MT. We all do it at times, but many of us try to resist a little bit. It's crap like this that chases good people away from discussion. Were perhaps all to blame, but some time we need to stop this and move on.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> What kind of mentality does it take to put so little value on your girlfriend sucking mud at the bottom of a pond.


He was drunk. I don't know how well I would react in that situation after being buzzed and driving into a canal, do you?



> Also, how sick is it not to see the difference in the mentality of that and sacrificing the lives of animals to learn how to save humans. I wouldn't want to do it, but thank god someone does. I don't want to even think about it, but thank god someone can see beyond and learn from it.


Oh so now it was to save human lives? Really, I was under the impression that it was just for a college project. He took home pets that may have gone to good homes, treated them like pets, and then slaughtered them in the name of a good grade.

That really is funny though. A Republican kills kittens in his basement and it was in the name of human kind. If he was a Democrat I bet you would call him a sick puppy and say something along the lines of "If he did that to my dog I would beat the hell out of him. It is people like this that give PETA more ammunition." What a bloody joke.



> No, you don't have to, but that gives me tremendous insight into you MT. We all do it at times, but many of us try to resist a little bit.


Care to point out a few campaigns where a positive message won out over a negative one? I know I can't.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Unbelievable, now medical school research is worse than vehicular homicide.
Peta can obtain animals from shelters and kill them and toss them into dumpsters because they believe that's better than someone spoiling them with a home, and that's OK. Medical students obtaining needed animals from shelters for medical research and that's worst than murder?
What's next MT???


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Beautiful mischaracterization of all of my statements as well as putting words in my mouth. Consider reading my posts over again.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Oh they are very similar. In fact I think Frist's actions may even be worse. Kennedy supposedly committed this crime in an impared state. Frist consciously drained the life out of dogs and cats which he claimed he would be taking as pets for a project in college.


You're confused again, maybe you should reread your quotes instead of just "skimming over them".


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

MT, you're not taking the "moral high ground" stance for medical research on animals are you?


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Spin, spin, spin!!! :withstupid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He took home pets that may have gone to good homes, treated them like pets, and then slaughtered them in the name of a good grade.





> A Republican kills kittens in his basement and it was in the name of human kind.


Calm down MT, people just want you to value human life over animal life. I have no way of knowing why he did this, but I would hope that it was to learn skills as a cardio surgeon and not just good grades.

No, we don't think it is ok because he is republican. We think it is terrible, and I would find it hard to do, but I for one am glad someone is able to for the sake of those who's lives may go on another ten years because a man can do a needed surgery. Also, you exaggerate the conditions. He didn't secret them off to his basement like a mad scientist, as the article says he performed these surgeries in the laboratory of a medical school.

Lets all take a deep breath and learn to discuss things that will lead to a better understanding for all of us. There are things I am curious about, but don't want to start another whiz contest.

Bob, and Robert if I let myself get into this again lock the thread, no hard feelings. Sometimes I forget I am supposed to be watching. I'm cognizant again.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

All of these people are scumbag, whether they are a Democrat or a Republican. They give bad names to their supportive parties. Remember, it's individuals that committed vehicular homicide and dissected cats, not a political party. Bickering about it proves nothing, regardless of the irony. :******:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > He took home pets that may have gone to good homes, treated them like pets, and then slaughtered them in the name of a good grade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how the PRO CHOICE, baby killer supporters have such a problem with a dead cat :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's common, but confusing. I think it is ALF (Animal Liberation Front) that the FBI lists as terrorists. They are the group burning laboratories.

I don't know, sometimes it looks like the world is going nuts. I guess it is a product of people not experiencing life as we did in simpler times. Many would perhaps not eat beef again if they watched an FFA presentation. These kids have to care for comb, scrub, wash and take care of these animals as if they were one of the family. Then they get judged and sold to the highest bidder for steak. Yummmmm.


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Funny how the PRO CHOICE, baby killer supporters have such a problem with a dead cat :eyeroll:


 BOOOOOOOOOOM!!!! :sniper: Good perspective right there.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Scoonafish said:


> Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the PRO CHOICE, baby killer supporters have such a problem with a dead cat :eyeroll:
> ...


See how he rationalize's that one or if he just sticks to....... :bop:


----------

